# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Tham quan nét đẹp tự nhiên của vùng đất Sơn La

## thichdatphong

Rừng núi Tây Bắc vẫn luôn đem tới cho khách du lịch đến thăm phong cảnh mang đến đậm phong vị núi rừng bao la. Đến cùng nơi đây – mảnh đất của hơn 12 dân tộc anh em sinh sống để cảm nhận màu sắc cực kỳ riêng biệt mà chỉ miền Tây Bắc mới có và tham quan vẻ đẹp văn hóa đa dạng điểm đến này.
Đọc thêm chi tiết về du lịch ở Sơn La : https://www.vntrip.vn/cam-nang/kinh-...-a-den-z-36093
có nhu cầu tham quan hết nơi này khách du lịch hãy đi 2 đến 3 ngày, có rất nhiều Điểm hoàn hảo để tham quan chẳng hạn như các đồi chè xanh bạt ngàn, thác Dải Yếm, rừng thông Bản Áng…
Mộc Châu
Mộc Châu thơ mộng thú vị đông đảo du khách đến đây du lịch. cùng đường đi tiện lợi, nơi này lại được tự nhiên dành tặng nhiều điểm đến tham quan hấp dẫn vì vậy đã trở thành Điểm tham quan ko thể bỏ lỡ đối với phượt thủ.
Đồi chè trái tim
Cùng với rất nhiều loại hoa, nơi đây còn có các đồi chè xanh mượt trải dài ở trên những đồi thoai thoải. mỗi luống chè, búp chè non nằm cách nhau thành các hình trái tim đồng tâm, được chăm sóc tỉ mỉ do tay của người công nhân. người ta thường nhớ tới đồi chè trái tim Mộc Châu. đó chính là đồi chè. những bạn trẻ đến đây sống ảo cũng rất nhiều và Nơi đây cũng chính là địa điểm được ko ít cặp đôi ưa thích chọn lựa làm địa điểm chụp hình cưới của mình.
Tà Xua
Tà Xua nơi thú vị cho những người nào thích “săn” biển mây cùng những đám mây cuồn cuộn tuyệt đẹp. Nếu như bạn đang lên kế hoạch “săn” mây, ko nên bỏ lỡ các tip du lịch – “săn” mây ở Tà Xùa như mây thường hay có ở đâu hay làm như nào săn đc đám mây đẹp và hiệu quả nhất tại đây?
Tà Xùa thu hút nhất là vào mùa lạnh, từ tháng 12 cũng như kéo dài đến tháng 3 mỗi năm. Biển mây lúc này chinh phục biết bao con tim ham mê cái đẹp, trông như chốn tiên cảnh.
Ở Tà Xùa, trong mùa này, các bạn cũng được “bắt mây” ngay tại chặng đường tới xã này. Nhưng, 2 địa điểm săn mây đẹp nhất phải nói đến là Háng Đồng và lưng khủng long.

----------

